# Message from Dr. Guido Braem re: Selenipedium Species



## Heather (Feb 18, 2015)

This is a call for materials about SELENIPEDIUM species. Anyone who has informations about the habitats of these species and pictures of the habitats, plants in situ, or close-ups and details of the flowers, and who wants to make this available to me, please send to [email protected]. Thank you all !


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, Heather -- you beat me to it. I was going to post that tonight.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 19, 2015)

...and don't forget to post these pics on the forum too! :drool:


----------



## John Boy (Feb 19, 2015)

Not too!, FIRST!


----------

